# Morristown TN Show Oct12-13



## whiskeyman (Oct 6, 2007)

Morristown TN Show Oct12-13[/align] [/align]Tennessee Valley Traders & Collectors Club 4th Annual Show & Sale. [/align]Fri. - Noon to 6 PM, Sat.-  8AM -3PM.[/align]Talley-Ward Recreation Center ...324 South James St....Morristown, Tenn.[/align]NO early buyers fee. 75 tables of bottles & collectibles.[/align]Bill Henderson...423-581-8386[/align]billhenderson@musfiber.com[/align]


----------



## madman (Oct 7, 2007)

hey charlie thanks ill be there mike


----------



## madman (Oct 7, 2007)

wheres the map lol


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 7, 2007)

Morristown? Might be someting to check out. Too bad I already went to Sieverville today.


----------



## madman (Oct 7, 2007)

hey morbious get any thing good  where is it your going to there????  mike


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 8, 2007)

Mostly the big flea market just off of the interstate (Bluefield, VA Dr. Pepper Good for life), that coke collectibles store (got a few minis), a couple of antique shops (few odds and ends like Diet Patio, a 76 from Norton, VA that I left last time, an eight ounce Barq's root beer from Kingsport, TN), and my luckiest find of the day a Straight sided clear Coca Cola, Orange Quench, Yahoo Mountain Dew era 10oz, and a seventies era 7-up 10oz all from Canada for nine bucks. I'll have to post pics when I get a chance.


----------

